# MLB Extra Innings is on DishNet!!!



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

channels uplinked today - in the EPG currently (more likely not available to Mere Mortals yet)

ch 625-639 - on 119 satellite (more likely) - all are MLB (EPG) .. with Info: MLB Extra Innings 

Great news if so!!!!!!!!!!

Go Charlie!!!!!! ------F#$# Viacom!!!!! ... and keep those costs/rates reasonably down.. Fight Big Bad Wolves!!!


----------



## Maixnerc(Max) (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Darkman-I will be the first to get package. Keep us posted..Max.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

.....(Max) - no problem 

And, BTW - Welcome to DBSTalk!!!!!


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Darkman said:


> channels uplinked today - in the EPG currently (more likely not available to Mere Mortals yet)
> 
> ch 625-639 - on 119 satellite (more likely) - all are MLB (EPG) .. with Info: MLB Extra Innings
> 
> ...


 One of us are smoking crack. I see no such channels on my 508. ?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

junki said:


> One of us are smoking crack. I see no such channels on my 508. ?


Darkman says "not available to mere mortals"..aka very few people can see them


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Great news!!


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

TonyM said:


> Darkman says "not available to mere mortals"..aka very few people can see them


Why can I not see them. Is my Crack not good enough to see things that are not there yet?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Holy $%^&!!!!!!!!!!

How about THAT as "Forgive me for taking away your Viacom channels for a week..... (How long I expect this to go....)

Now, offer it cheaper than D* and we get to laugh at all the knee jerkers who bailed too quick.....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I can verify they are testing.

I can also tell you they do not show in a "mere mortals" EPG. 

Darkman should watch more GEO TV which is now in free Preview mode.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Good bye "Sports Pack"...Hello EI.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya.. Geo TV cool - makes me feel like... i AM on Crack BTW or something (junki) 
and they did uplinked another Pakistani one today also - ARYDI (Ary Digital)

if one of us is smokin' it - i can assure you, junki - it ain't me (i actually do not even smoke neither) 

As i mentioned above - Not available to "mere mortal Subscriber" yet... (but however is a positive sign)
That is why it's not in your receiver


----------



## PACOP (Feb 23, 2004)

how can it be in the epg for some but not all?


----------



## PACOP (Feb 23, 2004)

just called dish and csr said they aren't offering mlb extra innings


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I ll let JohnH explain it.. (he is way more experienced with this)


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

PACOP said:


> how can it be in the epg for some but not all?


If you have a DVB free to air receiver, you can "see" all the channels, they are just scrambled. On my FTA receiver, I can "see" all the channels. However, all of them say "subscription channel" if I try to select one. The only channels I can view are 101, 213 (nasa) and the music channels.

Either that, or your a h****r.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

PACOP - you too quick on the Trigger my friend (lol - do not make waves)  
Uplinked - DOESN'T mean it is available to the Subscribers.. or being offered yet..
It's just that --------> Uplinked.. for now.. That's IT!
(but i would interprete it as a possible positive sign)


----------



## PACOP (Feb 23, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Either that, or your a h****r.


How come hookers get free DBS channels?

And I say that only to cover the fact that I can't find a "jaw dropping" smilie to express my astonishment at even this tiny step. :new_color ,  , none of the others fit.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

carload said:


> How come hookers get free DBS channels?.


 !rolling

they don't. Their pimps do


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

lol


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Darkman is a pimp?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - Don't judge a man by his Nick or a Color of his skin


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Darkman you white? hehehe


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

put it this way - i am not black


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

yes dnet has bb pac testing is great


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

If you guys get Viacom back, pretty soon you'll get as many channels as I do on cable. :lol:


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

I consulted my 8 Ball and it says: "Looks Likely"...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

kstuart said:


> I consulted my 8 Ball and it says: "Looks Likely"...


when adelphia still had not agreed to terms with YES, they stated that yankees games would not be on their baseball package. i assume same would be true for E*. i hope not but expect the worse.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

jened348 said:


> when adelphia still had not agreed to terms with YES, they stated that yankees games would not be on their baseball package. i assume same would be true for E*. i hope not but expect the worse.


If Dish does indeed get Extra Innings and doesn't sign with YES, all Dish Network suscribers will GET Yankees games except those Dish Subs that live within the Yankees Local Rights DMA which happens to be ALL of NY State as well as parts of the NYC Tri City Area.

The reason Adelphia can't offer Yankees games even with the MLB Extra Innings package is that Adelphia subscribers are within YES exclusive DMA.

John


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

JohnL said:


> If Dish does indeed get Extra Innings and doesn't sign with YES, all Dish Network suscribers will GET Yankees games except those Dish Subs that live within the Yankees Local Rights DMA which happens to be ALL of NY State as well as parts of the NYC Tri City Area.
> 
> The reason Adelphia can't offer Yankees games even with the MLB Extra Innings package is that Adelphia subscribers are within YES exclusive DMA.
> 
> John


thanks john for the good explanation. unfortunately being in upstate ny that means i will be stuck without most of the yankee games for yet another year.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's a question.... will they black out Phillies games as well here in Central NJ?

The Mets, Yankees, AND Phillies all claim my zip code of 08730 (sucks to be me)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Here's a question.... will they black out Phillies games as well here in Central NJ?
> 
> The Mets, Yankees, AND Phillies all claim my zip code of 08730 (sucks to be me)


All of your local teams' games will be blacked out on MLB EI. You still get the ones you have been getting on the RSNs. I realize many of the Phillies are on CSN Philadelphia which is not available on Satellite. You probably are not in the Philadelphia market for locals, so that leaves out WPSG UPN 57. One of the reasons I have cable as well is to get the CSN Philadelphia for the Phillies. We in the Phillies territory don't have much choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Here's a question.... will they black out Phillies games as well here in Central NJ?
> 
> The Mets, Yankees, AND Phillies all claim my zip code of 08730 (sucks to be me)


ok, lets put the blackout rule very simple here....
the MLB Extra Innings package works in direct oposite to the Fox Sports Net package...

example, if you get blacked out at EVERYTHING in FSN, you'll be able to see everything in EI

if you live in LA and get blacked out of everything except Dodgers games, on EI you'll be able to see everything except the Dodgers games....

In your example, you live in NJ, if CSN puts Phillies games on blackout, you'll be able to see them on EI....

I think the only way another type of blackout may exist is if ESPN broadcasts the game natioonally.... either way, you'll be able to see it....


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

This might be a bit radical for many, but if you "moved" outside the Phillies area you'd get to see their games on EI---I'm guessing from the out-of-town broadcasters, but you'd still see all the pitches.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Y2J-88 said:


> In your example, you live in NJ, if CSN puts Phillies games on blackout, you'll be able to see them on EI....
> 
> I think the only way another type of blackout may exist is if ESPN broadcasts the game natioonally.... either way, you'll be able to see it....


You won't see Phillies games on EI, if as you say you are in the Phillies territory, because *no local teams' games* are available in EI. It makes no difference if CSN Philidelphia requests a blackout or not. A blackout is assumed because you are in the territory of the team.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have had MLB EI for 3 years now. I also am in the Phillies territory. I have not seen a Phillies game in MLBEI that was not blacked out.

Maybe ehren will jump into this thread and tell you about the Phillies games in EI if you are out of market. He is always disappointed at how many are actually carried by the opposing team's RSN.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

yep, I love you too! 

Actually I am worn out for the demand of Phillies tv broadcasts in EI. JohnH is actually beaming me a private CSN and UPN 57 feed thru his webcam pointed at his big screen


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah. through this 33.6 connection.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

JohnH said:


> I have not seen a Phillies game in MLBEI that was not blacked out.


So then you saw all the games that _were_ blacked out?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

billpa said:


> This might be a bit radical for many, but if you "moved" outside the Phillies area you'd get to see their games on EI---I'm guessing from the out-of-town broadcasters, but you'd still see all the pitches.


JohnH can confirm this because he has had MLB EI as well but the package does NOT include any games from CSN Philly nor does it include any OTA feeds of games. You also will not see feeds from Cox4 who broadcast the Padres or RogersSportsNet as there are also no Canadian feeds included there maybe a few more that I cant think of right now but JohnH can fill ya in on the rest.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

It's really very simple. If its a game you really want to see, its blacked out.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

ehren said:


> yep, I love you too!
> 
> Actually I am worn out for the demand of Phillies tv broadcasts in EI. JohnH is actually beaming me a private CSN and UPN 57 feed thru his webcam pointed at his big screen


I do that sometimes with my friends via Apple's iChat AV program using a USB video capture device hooked up to my 301. There's a funny image from the super bowl I'll have to post sometime.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

carload said:


> So then you saw all the games that _were_ blacked out?


The "seen" refers to the EPG and no I did not actually get the games in MLB EI as they were blacked out in MLB EI.



> JohnH can confirm this because he has had MLB EI as well but the package does NOT include any games from CSN Philly nor does it include any OTA feeds of games. You also will not see feeds from Cox4 who broadcast the Padres or RogersSportsNet as there are also no Canadian feeds included there maybe a few more that I cant think of right now but JohnH can fill ya in on the rest.


Yep, that is pretty much the way it is. But, many times the game has a feed from the opponents RSN and you can see it that way. For instance The Blue Jays rarely play the Expos, so there is likely an opponent's RSN involved. Last season it seemed like the Rockies did not have much on FSN Rocky Mountain.



> It's really very simple. If its a game you really want to see, its blacked out.


It is an out of market package and as such delivers many games for the baseball fan of a team which maybe had been a former local team, such as someone who formerly lived in Cleveland and has been transplanted elsewhere. There are some limitations as explained.

It is a great package for the MLB fan who really doesn't have a specific team. If you want local coverage only, it is not for you.


----------



## Maixnerc(Max) (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey,thanks Darkman I just discovered this site.Am sure I will have more questions. When can we expect a press release from E coming. I would imagine in the next week or so..


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Max. Welcome to DBSTalk.

Press release may be any day or time.

They did move the channels around this morning as though they are practicing what their daily routine will be.

It will be interesting to see how well they handle rain delays, impromptu schedule changes and rainout reschedules.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

JohnH said:


> It will be interesting to see how well they handle rain delays, impromptu schedule changes and rainout reschedules.


Rain delays will probably be handled just like other EI carriers, with a screen that says, "Rain Delay" and music playing. At least for the looooong ones. 
And schedule changes will probably be handled like the others as well. Keep track of your teams schedule changes and hope the game appears somewhere when it is played.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Rain delays will probably be handled just like other EI carriers, with a screen that says, "Rain Delay" and music playing. At least for the looooong ones.


On DirecTV they leave the RSN up and the RSN provides standby programming, usually with a "Rain Delay" posted somewhere on the screen.

The schedule changes are the more tricky parts, since the EPGs on some of the receivers only update about once a day.


----------



## Pizzaman (Aug 31, 2002)

Anyone know if MLBEI will be a stand alone package or must one subscribe
to another Dish package?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The schedule changes are the more tricky parts, since the EPGs on some of the receivers only update about once a day.


Present/Next can be updated in seconds, as it was with the Viacom shutdown. My 301 was showing the "off-the-air" EPG as soon as it turned on. Future programs (beyond Present/Next) were unchanged and required a complete download.

An EPG change for a program in progress could be done. Showing the game rescheduled on tomorrow's EPG would take the download. For the MLB channels in the guide the SMART thing to do is change the EPG for the scheduled time to say "Astros at Braves RESCHEDULED 3/11" ... or some such thing.

JL


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Y2J-88 said:


> I think the only way another type of blackout may exist is if ESPN broadcasts the game natioonally.... either way, you'll be able to see it....


Only for Sunday Night games. The other nights you'll get to watch the games. At least that is the rule this year on DirecTV.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Present/Next can be updated in seconds, as it was with the Viacom shutdown. My 301 was showing the "off-the-air" EPG as soon as it turned on. Future programs (beyond Present/Next) were unchanged and required a complete download.
> 
> An EPG change for a program in progress could be done. Showing the game rescheduled on tomorrow's EPG would take the download. For the MLB channels in the guide the SMART thing to do is change the EPG for the scheduled time to say "Astros at Braves RESCHEDULED 3/11" ... or some such thing.
> 
> JL


Fortunately the time blocks in the Sports Subscriptions EPG are quite large and one might be able to schedule a new event within the next time slot and have it show up, If it fell in the 3rd slot one might not see it and the event may run without notice, because it was not present when you were checking the schedule, even though it had been in the system for hours.


----------



## jlabsher (Aug 26, 2002)

OK I'll ask it. Will EI be HD? I know some locals (WGN/Cubbies) said all their games will be HD this year. If so, I'll spring for a HDTV & the receiver. Tell the kids they are going to community college.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

jlabsher said:


> OK I'll ask it. Will EI be HD? I know some locals (WGN/Cubbies) said all their games will be HD this year. If so, I'll spring for a HDTV & the receiver. Tell the kids they are going to community college.


No, but ESPN HD has games.


----------



## jlabsher (Aug 26, 2002)

Sorry, can't see spending a grand or two for a couple of games I care about a year in HD and maybe 8 channels with reruns in HD. But, you others go ahead and do it to pave the way for lurkers like me.

But EI...'splain it to me Lucy. Do I pay a set $ amount and get ALL baseball (except my blackout area-Baltimore-like I care, it would be on FSN anyway.) It is like NBA/NHL? Any idea on the cost? $150, $250, $350?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

jlabsher said:


> But EI...'splain it to me Lucy. Do I pay a set $ amount and get ALL baseball (except my blackout area-Baltimore-like I care, it would be on FSN anyway.) It is like NBA/NHL? Any idea on the cost? $150, $250, $350?


Well not all games. Only those on FSN do you get to see. Games on the local channels do not show up on MLBEI and some teams have no home games on MLBEI (usually those with cable contracts). Almost all FSN baseball games are on MLB EI. Of course you'll miss out on Yankee games, but I'm sure you don't care being from Baltimore. If you really want Yankee games, you'll need to move over to DirecTV.

Not sure of the cost on Dish, but I pay $149 or 4 payments of $37.25 over on DirecTV.

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/MLBExtraInnings/


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

James_F said:


> Well not all games. Only those on FSN do you get to see. Games on the local channels do not show up on MLBEI and some teams have no home games on MLBEI (usually those with cable contracts). Almost all FSN baseball games are on MLB EI. Of course you'll miss out on Yankee games, but I'm sure you don't care being from Baltimore. If you really want Yankee games, you'll need to move over to DirecTV.
> 
> Not sure of the cost on Dish, but I pay $149 or 4 payments of $37.25 over on DirecTV.
> 
> http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/MLBExtraInnings/


Yankees games will be on Dish's EI on the YES feeds, the games just won't be available to NYC customers.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Walker said:


> Yankees games will be on Dish's EI on the YES feeds, the games just won't be available to NYC customers.


That is correct. I remember that being said now, but being a DirecTV customer, I really don't pay attention (though it makes perfect sense).


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Do San Diego's Channel 4 broadcasts get carried on EI?
S.D.'s channel 4 is a cable only channel that broadcasts Padre's games exclusively.
I used to live in S.D.(Midwest now) and would like to see their games.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

dummyproof said:


> Do San Diego's Channel 4 broadcasts get carried on EI?
> S.D.'s channel 4 is a cable only channel that broadcasts Padre's games exclusively.
> I used to live in S.D.(Midwest now) and would like to see their games.


Nope. San Diego 4 is just like CSN Philadelphia, but some of the games are on the opponent's RSN and would be available.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Nope. San Diego 4 is just like CSN Philadelphia, but some of the games are on the opponent's RSN and would be available.


MLB needs to correct this crap about exclusivity to cable. It was one thing to have an exclusive deal with DirectTv, at least people had the ability to get EI through sat. Every game that gets broadcast(national telecasts excluded) should be available to EI subs, whether it's ota, RSN or cable(non-RSN).


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

dummyproof said:


> MLB needs to correct this crap about exclusivity to cable. It was one thing to have an exclusive deal with DirectTv, at least people had the ability to get EI through sat. Every game that gets broadcast(national telecasts excluded) should be available to EI subs, whether it's ota, RSN or cable(non-RSN).


It's not Major League Baseball it's comcast. When comcast bought out the two major philadelphia sports networks they had the choice between using Sportchannel philadelphia's satellite facilities or the facilities of the other network which were fiber optic/microwave. They chose the cheaper fiber/microwave which is NOT subject to FCC regulations that say the cable company must share with satellite companies. Thus Comcast does NOT have to share it's feed with either satellite company and thus far has not. Now if comcast were to get any bigger by buying out a cable company like Adelphia or another company the Comsumer groups may ask the FCC to require Comcast to share all Cable channels they offer regionally with satellite companies as part of the merger approval and the fcc might have to oblige their requests but other than this I doubt comcast will share their sports nets or regional news nets without a fight.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

jlabsher said:


> OK I'll ask it. Will EI be HD? I know some locals (WGN/Cubbies) said all their games will be HD this year. If so, I'll spring for a HDTV & the receiver. Tell the kids they are going to community college.


Only HOME Games for both Cubs & White Sox that are on WGN will be in HD & only on local WGN, not superstation. And since EI doesn't pick up OTA games, no HD Chicago baseball on EI. Glad I can get WGN-DT OTA!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> Yankees games will be on Dish's EI on the YES feeds, the games just won't be available to NYC customers.


not nyc - anyone in the yankees territory which is prolly all of ny state with some jersey and maybe ct and mass too.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I doubt that any part of Massachusetts is Yankee territory and i think that many of the residents would be offended by such a characterization.. Fairfield and New haven Couties of CT are a different story.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

More "MLB TEST EVENT"(s) scheduled for this morning on all the MLB channels. Still not showing in "mere mortal's" EPG.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

around 11 Eastern?
... 1/2 long or what?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Half hour long. Can't tell what time they start. Currently an 8 hour block in progress.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Reported that 1/2 hour "test block" might occur (or whatever) from 11 to 11:30 am Eastern... the content is unknown of course


----------



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

darkman or john h. i am about to switch to directv because of mlbei. can someone explain to me how they are seeing these channels in the program guide? i will stop the directv installation scheduled for march 27 2004.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> I doubt that any part of Massachusetts is Yankee territory and i think that many of the residents would be offended by such a characterization.. Fairfield and New haven Couties of CT are a different story.


thanks for the correction. yeah i'm sure they would be offended although that was not the intent. i'd probably be cranky too if my team hadn't won since 1918. i should have said penn instead of mass. i knew there were 4 states it covered and i just looked it up now instead of just guessing.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> darkman or john h. i am about to switch to directv because of mlbei. can someone explain to me how they are seeing these channels in the program guide? i will stop the directv installation scheduled for march 27 2004.


maybe you should (stop directv installation for now then) - cuz "rumored" that MLB would be coming to Dish for sure now (with current channels, that reported are being tested in the EPG (620s / 630s channel range) now already - a good indication of the fact that the Package is coming)

the way how some seing those channels in the EPG (or wherever) - is cuz they might have some FTA equipment or a PCI card in the computer, etc.. etc..


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

dave26262 - Welcome to DBSTalk BTW!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I was teasing you jened. Folks there are not so much cranky about it as they are resigned to it and we often laugh about it. But sometimes a joke like that is perceived differently outside the group.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

i didn't mean to imply you being cranky. if so, i'm sorry. i'm not even sure of your allegiance. my family just lost my sister to a red sox household as there's plenty of sox fans in ny. at least the new england fans have the patriots to be cheerful about though  (aren't they the same fan base?). anyways if e* agrees with YES, i'll buy the mlbei package if they are still reading my post.


----------



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

for all those techs that are seeing mlb on channels 625-639.....what do you actually see...any pre season games or is it only in the channel guide. does it say mlb extra innings...does it say for example dodgers vs astros ????? i am on the edge of my seat!
also i am new to posting on this board...why are so many people discussing teams, compcast, phillies...isn't this thread to see if dish network will have mlbei!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Reported some slate that says "season ticket" or something and Music playing..

Also i heard from someone, that he read at different forum, that official announcement from Dishnetwork on this might be out Soon, (maybe even as soon as today) ...BUT - lol - i am not sure about this! (just what i heard)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In response to the comment that my allegaince is unclear I offer the following:


When I was eight years old and living in a town that, at that time had the Red Sox AA affiliate my father, grandfather and I went into a "Friendly Ice Cream Shop" in the town. Despite the name they sold mostly burgers and such. 

We were in a booth but I saw an enormous man on the other side of the place sitting at the counter right by the exit. He had perhaps six bowls of french fries in fron t of him and nothing else. My grandfather who often took my older brothers to games told me that the man was George Scott who was then playing first base for the local team but would go on to long career in Boston and Milwaukee.

As we left I asked Mr. Scott why he had ordered nothing but french fries. He informed that "I love my taters." For whatever reason that clicked with me and I have been a Red Sox fan ever since.


----------



## madpoet (Mar 12, 2004)

Minor league ball is the best. I hated leaving Durham. The new Durham Bulls park was outstanding, and I had great season tickets there. It was just fun to go whenever you wanted, hang out, chat with the people around you, and in general enjoy baseball. In stark contrast to the major leagues these days.


----------



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

once again...people talking on this thread about stuff that does NOT pertain to mlbei on dish network....anyone out there that has seen 625-639 does it say mlbei or just season ticket???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dave26262 said:


> once again...people talking on this thread about stuff that does NOT pertain to mlbei on dish network....anyone out there that has seen 625-639 does it say mlbei or just season ticket???


The EPG channel names are MLB ... and that's about all anyone really knows.

Might as well as talk about chaff until more real information is available. 

JL


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry for the OT post.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Just for kicks, this is cut and paste from the EPG listing:

MLB EXTRA INNINGS
MLB Extra Innings gives you up to 60 games per week that aren't otherwise available in your local area.

Ordering info deleted as they are not available at this time.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Got to thinking about why E* is not making the EI package available yet, when it would appear that it's pretty obvious they will be offering it this year... I believe one possibility is that it is part of the contract that stipulates that they can not formally announce or offer the package until a certain date.

This way DirectTv and cable companies have "a leg up" on potential subs. It's pretty obvious too that Charlie is extremely cost conscientious, and one way too get a reduced cost contract, would be to agree not to compete with other providers until just before or on opening day. 

I also can't believe E* would test so many channels if it wasn't sure it had an agreement in place. It seems that this might be a way for E* to use the back door in announcing upcoming EI package without actually formally announcing it. Testing of this nature could just as easily be done without the banners they have on the channels currently.

All speculation and just MHO.


----------



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

if i had to put my money on something i think this is charlie's idea of a BLUFF. don't put it past his to put this on a hacked epg listing with no intention of offering the packege. i am still scheduled for march 27th to have directv installed.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

dummyproof said:


> Got to thinking about why E* is not making the EI package available yet, when it would appear that it's pretty obvious they will be offering it this year... I also can't believe E* would test so many channels if it wasn't sure it had an agreement in place. It seems that this might be a way for E* to use the back door in announcing upcoming EI package without actually formally announcing it.


Well my speculation is that E*'s still negotiating with MLB for EI, but they'll need to be able to get it tested and running within a few days (hours?) of signing the deal.

I wish E* would make covert announcements through its test channel names, but I doubt that they care anywhere that deeply about the folks who can see them. Or the folks like us who read messages by the folks who can see them.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

EPG seems to be getting more fully populated on these channels. A couple of MLB TEST EVENTS scheduled this evening on 625 and 626.

Probably correct, Carload.


----------



## Boris (Mar 16, 2004)

I think something is up as well....If there isn't a problem why wouldn't they just make the announcement and let the cash start rolling in? Based on what I saw "on another web site" the announcement at first appeared imminent, but now all indications are that the announcement will not be made "for a week or so." Well the regular season starts in a couple of weeks. I don't know how you market any kind of "early bird sign-up special" if the announcement isn't made soon. 

After reading these posts, I canceled my D* installation, but I think I will call them back if I don't hear something soon. Something seems very wrong about all this and I don't want the D* guy putting my new dish up after the start of the season. :nono2:


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Maybe they have a verbal contract but have not yet signed on the dotted line.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Boris said:


> I think something is up as well....If there isn't a problem why wouldn't they just make the announcement and let the cash start rolling in? Based on what I saw "on another web site" the announcement at first appeared imminent, but now all indications are that the announcement will not be made "for a week or so." Well the regular season starts in a couple of weeks. I don't know how you market any kind of "early bird sign-up special" if the announcement isn't made soon.


A little patience Boris.. a little patience ( Welcome to DBSTalk by the way  ))))) .. All in due time.. - i bet just got to give them few more days or so.. - so lets just wait and see

Five Hole - i agree with your statement...

dave26262 - you got to relax a bit.. - at least this info is made available a bit.. and a logical next step should be - "Not to lose HOPE" 
But instead you are getting hyper and speculating.. gotto give them some time.. just wait a bit.. if you do not want to cancel D* instalation yet.. do not.. wait a bit.. still plenty of time to Cancel in a few days..- if Dish will come out with Official Public announcement..
All i am saying - if this Info would not been made known to you here or any other place (for that matter) - you would not even know about this...
At least now - you can wait (as all of us).. and hope 

JohnH - It's reported that "A couple of MLB TEST EVENTS scheduled this evening on 625 and 626." - are (or were) in progress already.. with Fox Sports Net feeds content on them (Logical conclusion would be - Dish is testing the system with those Fox stations, where Baseball games should occur during Baseball Season)


----------



## Boris (Mar 16, 2004)

I feel better now and will relax and let it go for a few days! dave26262 there really is plenty of time to cancel your D* installation. I canceled mine yesterday afternoon and they were scheduled to come out this morning. No problem. 

I really don't want to switch to D* since I have been waiting patiently ,for at least the last couple of years, for the exclusive contract with Directv to expire. I will wait it out a bit longer....Darkman is right, if not for this forum I would not even know about it anyway!! It's not like signing up and paying will make the regular season get here any sooner (which may be the real source of my impatience).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The package is not likely to show in your EPG before Friday, if then.

There is a MLB TEST EVENT scheduled this evening and tomorrow evening on channel 625.

Of course, an announcement could be made at any time.

BTW: DISH500 or better will be required to get all the games, if it happens.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

dave26262 will not be happy (or so i think .. anyhow))))


----------



## PACOP (Feb 23, 2004)

satellite guys report they have spoken with someone from mlb and they have to resolve some tv scheduling issues before the announcement. sat. guys further advised that mlbei was coming so don't worry.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

yuppers.. - LOL - i d think so too...
channels being in the EPG (regardless if subscribers can see them yet or not) - is a good indication generally of Good things to come


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

tv scheduling= OTA feeds?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ehren said:


> tv scheduling= OTA feeds?


Probably just a coincidence, but the Marlins PAX channels are in the process of being uplinked today for carriage in the Miami and West Palm Beach markets.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I may be repeating myself but that Pax station was used twice during the Wild Card race last September vs. the Phils on MLB.TV . No commercials at all either.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I don';t understand the reference to "TV scheduling issues". If these are dedicated channels why is that an issue? If it is a question of what games will be shown then that would effect DTV and cable too. So what does that vague statement mean/


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> I don';t understand the reference to "TV scheduling issues". If these are dedicated channels why is that an issue? If it is a question of what games will be shown then that would effect DTV and cable too. So what does that vague statement mean/


Could be some issues surrounding the YES Network and Victory Sports One problems which might affect the content of the press release and the actual package itself. These issues may be unique to DISH Network. The channels while being dedicated to MLB Extra Innings are not dedicated to any particular content provider.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Could be some issues surrounding the YES Network and Victory Sports One problems which might affect the content of the press release and the actual package itself. These issues may be unique to DISH Network. The channels while being dedicated to MLB Extra Innings are not dedicated to any particular content provider.


Why was dish able to use the YES feed for the NBA package?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It was probably only available to those outside of the zip codes YES claims as their terrritory. They wind up getting a small portion of the proceeds of the NBA League Pass package so it is in their interest to release it to out of area subscribers.


----------



## johnnydish (Dec 20, 2003)

DISHNETWORK website offers MLBEI for 149.00 .....FINALLY :hurah:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/ppv/sports_events/college_baseball/index.shtml


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe --------> finally!! (will put some suspicious minds to rest)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

And they are currently running a test event from FSN Arizona.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

There is hope for the world!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am happy. I remain skeptical of the story about scheduling problems but it does not matter. Let's just rejoice. Only one thing could make me happier and that is World Series falg fling over Fenway.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They are not accepting orders. The CSR cannot find it in her system. She did find the listing on the website, though.

Maybe we have to wait to April 5 to order?

:eek2:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

That is not at all unusual. It often takes awhile before the CERs are told. IT si not really their fault.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, I have lost interest now, since it says call to order and it does not do any good to call to order.

They will have to rekindle my interest before I will call again. :lol:


----------



## Boris (Mar 16, 2004)

I am glad it is finally official...I was having a bit of trouble relaxing and trying not to be anxious of suspicious about the whole thing!! I am glad I didn't really have to switch to D* after waiting all these years. I am ready to order!!


----------



## hpman247 (Sep 8, 2003)

Do any of you know if the Braves Games on Turner South will be on EI. If so, then you better bet im getting this.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

hpman247 said:


> Do any of you know if the Braves Games on Turner South will be on EI. If so, then you better bet im getting this.


They have been on the DirecTV version of EI for years now.


----------



## H2OSkier (Jan 20, 2004)

Wish I was into baseball, I'd get excited  Even though it's not my sport, way tooooo slow, I'm happy for those who were looking foward to the additional programming.

Ken


----------



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

merry christmas to me...merry christmas to me...............directv scheduled installation CANCELLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

If you are interested in out-of-market teams, the package is great. For example, I live in the Pirates, Phillies, Yankees, and Mets designated area. The Phillies are blacked out for me, and the Pirates are too unless I get the sports pack. I get all the Yankee games (YES + WB38) and the Mets that aren't on WPIX.

For out-of-market games, there are at least 100 games of the following teams-A's, Mariners, Giants, Dodgers, Angels, Cards, Royals, Rangers, Astros, Brewers, Tigers, Indians, Reds, Cubs (with WGN), White Sox (with WGN), Marlins, Devil Rays, Braves (with TBS), Red Sox, Orioles, and D'Backs.

The Rockies, Blue Jays, Expos, Twins, and Padres have about 80 games on the package unless other RSNs (like Victory Sports, etc.) are added this year than those in the sports pack. I also pick up 25 Sunday Phillies games on WB 38, and Phils games with the Mets, and a few Pirates games on TBS, WGN, and Mets telecasts with the Pirates. 

That's how it works for me, and it depends where you live on what games you get. However, I love the package, and I really enjoy the games, and I hope the DN EI newbies enjoy it too.


----------



## twidget (Jan 13, 2004)

Just ordered it. I can hardly wait for the first Red Sox game let alone their first game agaist the Yanks on April 16th.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - JohnH - you can do it too now i guess


----------



## klevey (Jan 30, 2004)

Even though MLB EI is here, those who live in the YES territory are still out of luck - no Yankees games - unless Charlie and George make an agreement to bring YES to Dish.
Isn't this correct?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

klevey said:


> Even though MLB EI is here, those who live in the YES territory are still out of luck - no Yankees games - unless Charlie and George make an agreement to bring YES to Dish.
> Isn't this correct?


Yes, so far..... I think Charlie is waiting for the courts to rule on the legality of YES forcing it to be a "basic" channel available to all in the market. Charlie wants to make it an AT120 tiered channel or an a la carte. George has said no up to this point to Charlie's demands. Cablevision and YES are supposed to have a resolution by the end of the month. An agreement would probably follow shortly thereafter if the court rules in Cablevision's favor. If they rule in YES's favor, look for Charlie to continue to refuse the channel.

Once again, as a long suffering Mets fan, I don't care about the Yankees, but as a Fantasy Baseball player, I would like to have access to all the games in case I wind up with a player on or playing the Yankees on any given day.


----------



## dave26262 (May 12, 2003)

for the persons in the Ny area wanting Yankees (YES Network) games, couldn't you watch the games off the other teams feed (different announcers) with MLB EI. Example, Yankees vs. Angels. Would the game be blacked out in NY for the Angels feed. Possibly not. You just wouldn't watch it with the YES network announcers as long as this game was carried by the Angels network on the MLBEI schedule.


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

dave26262 said:


> for the persons in the Ny area wanting Yankees (YES Network) games, couldn't you watch the games off the other teams feed (different announcers) with MLB EI. Example, Yankees vs. Angels. Would the game be blacked out in NY for the Angels feed. Possibly not. You just wouldn't watch it with the YES network announcers as long as this game was carried by the Angels network on the MLBEI schedule.


That's a really good question. I would be interested in knowing the answer to that myself being a Yankee fan in the NY area.

I would hate to spend $150 and then have Charlie and George come to an agreement where I would get YES anyway.

So, for me, no YES, then yes to EI and dish out $150.
Yes YES, no EI and I keep my $150.

-SNT


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Be careful though..... When I subscribed to http://www.mlb.tv last year to watch the Extra Innings games on my computer, they blacked out the Mets, Phillies, AND Yankee games INCLUDING the visiting team TV broadcasts.

I don't know if the same rules apply for E* and D* with Extra Innings when compared to mlb.tv, but make sure before you commit to the full season package.....


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

dave26262 said:


> merry christmas to me...merry christmas to me...............directv scheduled installation CANCELLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

dave26262 said:


> for the persons in the Ny area wanting Yankees (YES Network) games, couldn't you watch the games off the other teams feed (different announcers) with MLB EI. Example, Yankees vs. Angels. Would the game be blacked out in NY for the Angels feed. Possibly not. You just wouldn't watch it with the YES network announcers as long as this game was carried by the Angels network on the MLBEI schedule.


If you are in Yankees territory, the Yankees will be blacked out in MLB EI regardless of which team is doing the broadcasting and where the game is being played. MLB EI is an out of market package only.


----------



## hpman247 (Sep 8, 2003)

Ronmort said:


> If you are interested in out-of-market teams, the package is great. For example, I live in the Pirates, Phillies, Yankees, and Mets designated area. The Phillies are blacked out for me, and the Pirates are too unless I get the sports pack. I get all the Yankee games (YES + WB38) and the Mets that aren't on WPIX.
> 
> For out-of-market games, there are at least 100 games of the following teams-A's, Mariners, Giants, Dodgers, Angels, Cards, Royals, Rangers, Astros, Brewers, Tigers, Indians, Reds, Cubs (with WGN), White Sox (with WGN), Marlins, Devil Rays, Braves (with TBS), Red Sox, Orioles, and D'Backs.
> 
> ...


Actually I just checked and for those Braves Fans like myself, Every single game will be televised this year either on TBS, FSS, or Turner South. I'm in Orioles territory and hate all AL teams, so i got it good. 162 games or pure bliss.


----------



## Maixnerc(Max) (Mar 10, 2004)

hpman247-I am excited about the MLB package coming to Dish. I wanted to know if I will be blacked out from the Cubs My zipcode is 51555-it's my understanding that we will get all of the Cubs game. Can you clarify that for me. I plan to order package later tonight.Max.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

MLB Extra Innings is also announced in this weeks PPVChoices email update.


----------



## lloyde6 (Mar 20, 2004)

Maixnerc(Max) said:


> hpman247-I am excited about the MLB package coming to Dish. I wanted to know if I will be blacked out from the Cubs My zipcode is 51555-it's my understanding that we will get all of the Cubs game. Can you clarify that for me. I plan to order package later tonight.Max.


http://www.maplenet.net/~trowbridge/rsnteams.htm
Try this link it should tell you which teams are blacked out in your area by zip .


----------



## lloyde6 (Mar 20, 2004)

lloyde6 said:


> http://www.maplenet.net/~trowbridge/rsnteams.htm
> Try this link it should tell you which teams are blacked out in your area by zip .


To clarify. It tells you which teams are your home team and the teams that are your home teams will be blacked out on MLB Extra Innings.
http://www.maplenet.net/~trowbridge/rsnteams.htm


----------



## hpman247 (Sep 8, 2003)

Maixnerc(Max) said:


> hpman247-I am excited about the MLB package coming to Dish. I wanted to know if I will be blacked out from the Cubs My zipcode is 51555-it's my understanding that we will get all of the Cubs game. Can you clarify that for me. I plan to order package later tonight.Max.


You're safe. You'll get every game except for 9 if i counted right. Those 9 are just not being televised.


----------



## hpman247 (Sep 8, 2003)

lloyde6 said:


> To clarify. It tells you which teams are your home team and the teams that are your home teams will be blacked out on MLB Extra Innings.
> http://www.maplenet.net/~trowbridge/rsnteams.htm


This is also a good place.
http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/mlb/video/mlb_tv.jsp#blackout

It tells you with the 5 digit zip code. I was able to understand the other, but the 3 digit stuff confuses me. It basically shows you the teams that would be blacked out on MLB TV. So, I assume that it would probably be close to the same with tv.

EDIT:
If you have a pop-up blocker, hit Ctrl or whatever your program tells you to do so the thing with the zip codes will come up


----------



## johnnydish (Dec 20, 2003)

Hurray! I'm in, Ordered MLBEI last nite on dish network. Can't wait til season starts :hurah:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

(This is going to be a double post)

I have placed the Freeview period on the DBSTalk Calendar along with links to blackout information. AFAIK, this freeview is only for Dish subscribers, but it could also apply to DirecTV subscribers. If there is, please PM me so that I can make the necessary adjustment.

Edit: It does apply to DirecTV customers.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe an Admin/Mod(or even Darkman himself) could edit this thread title so that it lets a reader know that it is fact, and no longer a rumor(That EI is available on E*). Perhaps add a little note on the first post of this thread stating that it is available for purchase too. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

OK.. Sure.. but i am not too experienced with this (i think i messed up in the past - trying to do so) - SO.. i d suggest any of the mods ..changing the thread name then accordingly.. and if want to insert a BIG letters NOTE in the first post about "availability" - YOU'RE Welcome to do so! 

I am all for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

I ordered MLB an hour ago. At first the CSR said the channels couldnt be seen until April but then she said they would show up on my guide in 20 minutes. The channels still arent on my guide so I am wondering which is the truth. Should the channles be on my guide now or not until April?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC the channels are still "in engineering" where you won't be able to see them until they make them visible to mere mortals like us. It is odd that they are selling the unseen, especially since the new channel block would be a decent advertisement for the service.

Maybe next week. 

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

If you want to verify the activation check your purchase history screen(s).


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm just curious, does WBSK black out Red Sox games? I don't live in the Boston DMA, but I'd really like to watch some sox games, but not enought to get MLB EI.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

THe games on WSBK last year wewre only on WSBK in the Boston area. In the rest of NE they were on NESN. All the games were blacked out on DISH> MLB EI is your best bet.


----------



## Maixnerc(Max) (Mar 10, 2004)

hpman247 said:


> You're safe. You'll get every game except for 9 if i counted right. Those 9 are just not being televised.


Ok,thanks-that's what I thought-I have package ordered. WCIU is carrying like 9 games which only availble in Chicago we should get about 150 games.Plus ESPN Radio in Omaha has contract so we will get all the games this year.Can't wait for the season to begin.Thanks.MaxGO Cubs!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here's the official announcement from Dish: http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=506786


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

More testing today on channels 625-632.

44 hour EPG stream for the package seams to be fully populated, except channel 638.

Of course, the package is still hidden in the EPG of normal subscribers.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I would be REALLY careful and check out http://www.mlb.tv first and check your zip code in their "blackouts" page. There doesn't seem to be any way to get to see ANY games via Extra Innings if a team claims your zip code. Your only chance would be getting the regional sports network or not getting them all (Im stuck due to YES and Comcast Philly controlling the Yanks and Phillies).

Actually, my greatest fear is that Charlie picks up YES and dumps MSG and Fox Sports NY which currently spit the Mets games between them. The Nets have left FSNY and the Devils are about to follow. That will leave only the Knicks and I think the Islanders (I'm not sure) on MSG with nothing but the Mets on FoxSports NY.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Last year, the MLBEI advertisements were touting "up to 35 games a week". Then, when the ESPN Wednesday blackout was lifted, they changed their advertising to "up to 45 games". This year, their advertisements are saying "up to 60 games". 

Does anyone know where these additional games are coming from?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Maniacal1 said:


> Last year, the MLBEI advertisements were touting "up to 35 games a week". Then, when the ESPN Wednesday blackout was lifted, they changed their advertising to "up to 45 games". This year, their advertisements are saying "up to 60 games".
> 
> Does anyone know where these additional games are coming from?


It seems to be a reality correction. There were more than 60 games per week at the end of last season.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I have a buddy way up in northern Alaska, 99762. He is a HUGE Seattle Mariners fan. He gets a few games via Fox SportsNet but that's it, has to listen to the rest of them via internet radio. He is 2,000 air miles from Seattle and his dish is at his cabin, 75 miles from cable. He is 500 miles from Anchorage, the nearest network affiliates including the PAX outlet that carries the rest of the Mariners' games. If I read this correctly, the Mariners will be blacked out for him. Is this right?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

FarNorth said:


> I have a buddy way up in northern Alaska, 99762. He is a HUGE Seattle Mariners fan. He gets a few games via Fox SportsNet but that's it, has to listen to the rest of them via internet radio. He is 2,000 air miles from Seattle and his dish is at his cabin, 75 miles from cable. He is 500 miles from Anchorage, the nearest network affiliates including the PAX outlet that carries the rest of the Mariners' games. If I read this correctly, the Mariners will be blacked out for him. Is this right?


For 2004 (from the Mariner's website) "The Seattle Mariners today announced the club's 140-game regular season television schedule, which features 107 games on Fox Sports Net and 33 games on KSTW-TV UPN 11." So, for no charge your friend should be able to see 107 games. It's not clear from the MLB website if Mariners games on MLB EI are blacked out for ZIP 99762. Even if they aren't blacked out, the only extra games your friend will get are those 57 games not on FSNW that are televised by the opposing team on another Fox Sports Net station (OTA games currently not included in EI).


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm a St. Louis Cardinal fan - but now living in Colorado. Does anyone have any previous experience w/ MLB -EI as to roughly how many Card games make it (are not blacked out).


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

You will probably get about 125 Cards games this year on EI.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm a Phillies fan living in Southern Maryland, (Orioles Teeritory). Anybody have any idea how many Phils games I would get?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Eagles said:


> I'm a Phillies fan living in Southern Maryland, (Orioles Teeritory). Anybody have any idea how many Phils games I would get?


There is a thread over there


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

It's about 80 games on TBS, WGN, and EI package combined.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cablevision arbitration decision is in.....Cablevision must carry YES on all expanded basic tiers instead of being moved to a special sports pack tier. 6 year contract.

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/news/WABC_032404_cablevisionyanks.html


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

For some die hard sports fans. You can get MLB on the internet. It does work best with a high speed connection. DSL or CABLE connection. You can get about 240 games a month. Its 14.95 a month. It is at mlb.com I believe.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It's actually at http://www.mlb.tv

$14.95 a month for the functional equivalent of Extra Innings on your PC (I only really used it for day games though so I am not renewing it this year.

MLB Audio is now included for free with MSN Premium for those who have that service.....


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not renewing for the same reasons as Bob. I was using it for day games only.
I did enjoy the service while I had it. I'm sinking my cash into MLB EI this year but
I'll keep Gameday Audio for the office.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

"Free satellite deals" and "free dishnet" looks, walks and quacks like
SPAM. Get it outta here!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Agreed it will only get worse.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Pete K. said:


> "Free satellite deals" and "free dishnet" looks, walks and quacks like SPAM. Get it outta here!


_The spam has been assassinated, especially since it came from a guest account. - *Holtz*_


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Darn Mark. I wanted to delete it. You beat me to the punch. LOL. Seriously people. If there are any retailers out there who want to advertise, let me know in a PRIVATE message. I am considering setting up an Internet Retailers page at the DBS Service Desk. The MAJOR majority here aren't interested in the ads.


----------

